# Lump Charcoal



## TheLeroy (Apr 15, 2020)

I've been using lump about 3 years now and I find no matter the brand I always get 3 bags of shattered chips to 1 bag of actual lump. What is the secret to getting nice big chunks every time?


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

What brands have you bought?

Royal oak, BGE and FOGO have all been fine for me.


----------



## TheLeroy (Apr 15, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> What brands have you bought?
> 
> Royal oak, BGE and FOGO have all been fine for me.


I've bought Royal Oak, Basques, Natures Own and Maple Leaf(mostly Canadian brands as I'm in Canada)


----------



## normanaj (Apr 15, 2020)

That's why I gave up on lump and went back to briquets eons ago.Natural is natural,my WSM doesn't know the difference nor do my tastebuds.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Apr 15, 2020)

I have learned to feel around on the bags to figure out if it's all busted up.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 15, 2020)

EL Diablo if you can get it there


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 15, 2020)

normanaj said:


> That's why I gave up on lump and went back to briquettes eons ago.
> ...


Same here.  The random chunks of virgin and kiln dried wood crumbled away before I got it in the kettle after starting in chimney


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 15, 2020)

I don't like the cost of lump, though in California mesquite lump can be had for 30-40 cents a pound. Problem is the bag has everything from dust to hunks as big as your thigh. Tasteless briquettes work fine for me.


----------



## TheLeroy (Apr 15, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I don't like the cost of lump, though in California mesquite lump can be had for 30-40 cents a pound. Problem is the bag has everything from dust to hunks as big as your thigh. Tasteless briquettes work fine for me.


I wish lump was that cheap here. Up here a 17lb bag costs about $25...


----------



## Ted Mielke (May 24, 2020)

smokinbill1638 said:


> I have learned to feel around on the bags to figure out if it's all busted up.


----------



## Ted Mielke (May 24, 2020)

lump charcoal is kinda hit and miss I had bought b&b before but recently bought 2 bags of royal oak 1st bag was about 50% lump and 50% dust 2nd bag I opened today probably 100% was no bigger than a golf ball any suggestions on a brand that is usually consistent   size but it is certainly not royal oak


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2020)

I keep a bag around if I need to recover heat or raise temps in a hurry .


----------



## Compressor59 (Jun 2, 2020)

I have been experimenting with making my own lump charcoal. It is pretty labor intensive. I have to figure what size of wood chunks to start with.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 2, 2020)

Whatever fits in your second barrel  than break it up after. I used to make charcoal  I  would make it at night considering I live in AZ. also at night to get the full effect of the colors as the gasses burned off.


----------



## Corey Larson (Jul 4, 2020)

I picked up a couple bags of B&B last summer at Walmart I think. I actually got it because it was on clearance, but I was surprised at how consistent the bags were. Yes, there were smaller pieces and chips as there will be with any prepackaged and shipped product, but not nearly as much as with the other brands. Can't find it anywhere locally now, and nowhere for the price I paid. I should have ordered a couple pallets of it when I had the chance!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 4, 2020)

Corey Larson said:


> Can't find it anywhere locally now, and nowhere for the price I paid. I should have ordered a couple pallets of it when I had the chance!



Yeah, this is a weird year with the coronavirus. I've been following charcoal prices since the spring. There were a few deep sales early on, before the lockdown, as retailers cleared their old stock. Since then, their stocks are nowhere near what they usually are in the summer. HD has a sale on 40 lbs of Embers charcoal briquettes for $10 through July 5th. The sale price is usually $8. Not a big whoop but not enough to get me out of the house.

I've been doing a LOT more hot n' fast smoking and grillin'. Might have to stock up on the mesquite lump that I can get for 30 cents a pound. Watched a video the other day of a guy smoking a 5 lb pork butt at 350F. Done in 3 hours. Reminded me of when I used to do them in the oven. Lump is PERFECT for that type of smoke. But, I'm rambling. 

Happy 4th!


----------

